# Easter rally in Cornwall?



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all 

Would anyone be interested in coming down to Cornwall at Easter?

The owner of Landare at Helston where we had a great time in Sept has offered us the site for Easter. This is a cl/cs type of site with hook ups and loo and shower. The village with pub and shop is 5 mins walk. We are going anyway, but it would be great to have friends old and new join us. Will post details soon. lin.  

ps Forgot to say it will run from Thurs to Mon.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*easter rally*

Sorry folks should have said 1st of april to 5th april.lin.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Landare*

Yes please Lin, count us in, but then you know that already :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

hi lin count me and ed in i will book it as hols and we will go on to shepton from there. sand


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all steve has now put this on the rally page for me with all the details.(thanks steve).So if anyone wants to join us in hopefully sunny cornwall for easter please add your names to the list.lin.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*?*

..wilco.......

Ge6rge


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Is the ground very soft? I guess being a CL/CS site it won't have hard standing.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi there is no hard standing,but its fairly well draining ground ,in sept we had a tag axle which had no problems.lin.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

lin how do i comfirm our place, :? :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi jasonb

I've confirmed you on the rally list.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

thank you looking forward to it,


----------

